# Contax 167mt



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

http://medford.craigslist.org/pho/495672955.html

Anyone have any comments on this one?  I've heard good things about Contax cameras (and Zeiss lenses!) but have been reading some mixed reviews on this one.

Dimitri, any idea what a guy should offer for it?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 3, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> http://medford.craigslist.org/pho/495672955.html
> 
> Anyone have any comments on this one? I've heard good things about Contax cameras (and Zeiss lenses!) but have been reading some mixed reviews on this one.
> 
> Dimitri, any idea what a guy should offer for it?


 
With a lens and in mint condition: $125 to $150.

There are many that want a lot more but that's what they sell now for.


----------

